# Ausfallsichere Webserver-Verbindung



## mgraf (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
da sich mein Webserver gerade kurzzeitig (~20min) verabschiedet hat, suche ich jetzt nach einer "ausfallsicheren" Möglichkeit mich abzusichern

Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein gute Idee!

Unsere derzeitige Konfiguration:
Firewall
1 virtueller Server <=>1 Hardware Server mit gleicher Konfiguration
Apache, Zope/Plone

1 virtueller Server zum Testen

lg
michi


----------



## luchs3 (13. Januar 2009)

Die Frage ist natürlich aus welchen Gründen sich der Server verabschiedet hat (Lüfterausfall, Memory failure, Stromausfall, DoS Attacke,...)

Du kannst einen 2. Server installieren und über drdb und Heartbeat automatisch aktuell halten und automatisch bei einem Ausfall umschalten.
siehe http://www.linux-ha.org/HomePage

Wenn sich einer Zugriff auf deinen Server verschafft hat und diesen in die Wüste schickt kann er das dann aber mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch bei deinem Backup Server.


----------



## mgraf (13. Januar 2009)

Was ich vielleicht noch vergessen habe zu sagen, Windows Server 2003... ;-)

Verabschiedet hat sich der Virualisierungserver, aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen, er wollte einfach nicht mehr.
Im SysLog, stand nichts ausergwöhnliches...
Im access_log stand auch nichts außergewöhnliches...

Nach dem 2ten Neustart ging er auch wieder...


----------



## luchs3 (13. Januar 2009)

Naja, da bringt dir auch kein virtualisierter Backup Server etwas, wenn dir die Maschine abdampft.
Es kommt darauf an, wie kritisch dein Server ist, wenn er 24x7 zu 99,99999% up sein muss, dann braucht es schon etwas mehr.
Ich würde mal sagen als Anfang, eine 2te Kiste und dann nach Windows high availability googeln.

Das problem ist, dass das richtig teuer wird je zuverlässiger man es braucht.

Linux macht es einem da natürlich einfacher und billiger (manche sagen auch zuverlässiger , aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden).


----------



## mgraf (14. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Danke, werd mich mal schlau machen!!

PS. ich krieg hier aber nix anderes als Windows  ;-)


----------

